# BRICKS ' B*llsh*t



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

So for what it's worth I'll be posting here for a while, couple guys expressed some interest so here goes.  I appreciate all feedback, the good, the bad and the ugly.  

Some of the brothers that'll actually take a look at this may be new since I first posted up my intro a while back so I'll start the ramblings with some background info.

I consider the beginning of my training to actually be when I was a sophomore in high school.  5'10"  115 lbs, some body image issues and eating issues.  Got that shit straightened out and through weight training with the very old plastic filled cement weight set and eating like a horse managed to hit 155 lbs by graduation 2 years later.   Freshman year in college went from 155 lbs to 195 lbs.  "Real" weights, cafeteria food and a good training partner.

Between then and 5-6 years ago, training can be best characterized as intermittent.  Long periods of consistent training, long periods of not training, short periods of both.  A 20 year very active history of alcoholism from 1983-2003, grad school, deployments, divorce, etc could be easy scapegoats but the common denominator there was a lack of discipline and commitment to bodybuilding. Another common denominator, however, was always a return to the gym.

Around six years ago I decided that if I were to ever compete on stage it was shit or get off the pot and rededicated myself to a bodybuilding lifestyle.  Also around this time I noticed my ass was dragging a little and decided that I was doing a disservice to myself not to get my test level checked.  Started trt, I was 48, in decent shape at around 240-250, but nowhere near where I wanted to be.

So currently, I'll be 54 next month, still 5'10" but I have it on good account I could be 6'2 or 6'3 depending on the given day (sorry Gibs, had to go there). Weight this morning was 267.4 lbs.  BF if I had to guess is 11-12.

Cycle history is 2 years try, test cyp 200/week and arimidex 1 mg week prior to any cycle.

16 weeks test cyp 600 week

16 weeks test cyp 200 week, tren ace 300 week

16 weeks test cyp 600 week, tren e 400 week, mast e 60 week, anavar 50 mg day 8 weeks end of cycle

16 weeks same as previous, except tren e 600 week and no anavar


Am starting 20 week slow recomp, goal is to maintain be of 265 (or gain) and get back into single digit BF for vacation end of April.  Saw single digit bodyfat for a while last spring at about 245 lbs.

I have learned a lot from others on this board, and hopefully somebody can find something useful as this progresses and we get down to nuts and bolts.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

Damn dude your my age lol! I thought you were a young stud lol!! And you using Tren wish I could man!!


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2018)

I’ll be big when I make it to 54.....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 27, 2018)

Looking forward to watching this one.


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 27, 2018)

**** ya, dude. Very inspiring thanks for posting this.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 27, 2018)

Watching this one bricks, can’t wait!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 27, 2018)

ok brother. I'll be watching and I'll give you good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## Trump (Nov 27, 2018)

This is something I am really interested in, looking forward to this journal


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

Seeker said:


> ok brother. I'll be watching and I'll give you good, the bad, and the ugly.



How bout some help seeker from you ? Lol! I’ve got an enlarged heart.....can’t use tren.....my blood is too thick when I use over 100mg /week on my trt and havet to donate every 3 weeks and that’s from a hemotologist order himself!! Lol..he helps me with my gear use if you can believe that!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 27, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> How bout some help seeker from you ? Lol! I’ve got an enlarged heart.....can’t use tren.....my blood is too thick when I use over 100mg /week on my trt and havet to donate every 3 weeks and that’s from a hemotologist order himself!! Lol..he helps me with my gear use if you can believe that!



Health and life comes first. Days of cycling should and need to be well behind you. You shouldn't even be thinking twice about it. Anyway, if you want to pm me please do so. don't want to tske up Bricks thread.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Health and life comes first. Days of cycling should and need to be well behind you. You shouldn't even be thinking twice about it. Anyway, if you want to pm me please do so. don't want to tske up Bricks thread.



I just did man PM thanks


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 27, 2018)

In for the ride with ya, Bricks. Get on that grind.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 27, 2018)

Pulling up a chair brother


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 27, 2018)

nice bricks....was getting sick of Hurt's ugly mug!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 27, 2018)

Definitely watching this one! Any plans to compete?


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 27, 2018)

Glad you are doing this Bricks.  Im just a few years behind you.  You are definitely an inspiration.  I will be watching.  Im sure I will learn a lot!


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Damn dude your my age lol! I thought you were a young stud lol!! And you using Tren wish I could man!!



After this taking a break from the tren for a while. And I won't ever run over 400 anymore. Running 600 week was unnecessary .


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> I’ll be big when I make it to 54.....



You're big now brother


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> Looking forward to watching this one.



Hope I don't dissappoint


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> **** ya, dude. Very inspiring thanks for posting this.



You're welcome, and thanks


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

Seeker said:


> ok brother. I'll be watching and I'll give you good, the bad, and the ugly.



Heard Enrico Morricone's theme song from the movie when I read this lol


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

Trump said:


> This is something I am really interested in, looking forward to this journal



Thanks bro


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> In for the ride with ya, Bricks. Get on that grind.



Cheers mate


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Definitely watching this one! Any plans to compete?



No, have decided, at least for now, not to compete.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Glad you are doing this Bricks.  Im just a few years behind you.  You are definitely an inspiration.  I will be watching.  Im sure I will learn a lot!



Thanks, I learn a lot from all the brothers here.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 27, 2018)

Excited to walk along side you in this process. You have been a good friend to me and an inspiration. Looking forward to encouraging you as you reach your goals!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Thanks, I learn a lot from all the brothers here.



I’m gonna learn from you to bud lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> After this taking a break from the tren for a while. And I won't ever run over 400 anymore. Running 600 week was unnecessary .



Yes I can’t take it cause I have an enlarged heart from a high blood pressure spike back in 2011 when I had shoulder surgery for a torn labrum and bone spurs due to lifting heavy,they cut a nerve when the My gave me the nerve block and when it wore off my BP went sky high and couldn’t get it down and caused my heart to be enlarged so I was told not to use Tren

I only use npp,test,masteron,anavar,primo and sometimes EQ but it and the anavar really dicks with my lipids bad and I even take meds for high cholesterol lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> No, have decided, at least for now, not to compete.



Man you should !!


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yes I can’t take it cause I have an enlarged heart from a high blood pressure spike back in 2011 when I had shoulder surgery for a torn labrum and bone spurs due to lifting heavy,they cut a nerve when the My gave me the nerve block and when it wore off my BP went sky high and couldn’t get it down and caused my heart to be enlarged so I was told not to use Tren
> 
> I only use npp,test,masteron,anavar,primo and sometimes EQ but it and the anavar really dicks with my lipids bad and I even take meds for high cholesterol lol



Sorry to hear about the heart issue.  Test and mast together is a great combination.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 27, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Sorry to hear about the heart issue.  Test and mast together is a great combination.



Yes I love it esp with primo it’s awesome man!!


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2018)

Compete or not you'll be doing the same stuff when you think about it. Short of the pain of trying to get down to 5-6% BF, your training will be as intense and diet will be what you need for the end result. 

Nice write up Bricks!


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

snake said:


> Compete or not you'll be doing the same stuff when you think about it. Short of the pain of trying to get down to 5-6% BF, your training will be as intense and diet will be what you need for the end result.
> 
> Nice write up Bricks!



True.  I have several reasons for not competing, most are probably excuses if I'm honest about it.  I just don't envision the whole experience as being anything but miserable.  I won't compete for the "fun experience", but to win.  Different mindset to me.  Who knows.  We'll see how I feel about it in the spring.


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> True.  I have several reasons for not competing, most are probably excuses if I'm honest about it.  I just don't envision the whole experience as being anything but miserable.  I won't compete for the "fun experience", but to win.  Different mindset to me.  Who knows.  We'll see how I feel about it in the spring.



I never found competing in PL or BBing even remotely enjoyable and truthfully, it can take the fun out of lifting for me. Knowing you, you can't go into one to just say "I did it". That's for a young entry level guy/gal to do. You're more advanced and with that comes the self imposed pressure of placing and or winning regardless of it being the first one or not.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 27, 2018)

Really impressive stuff man!  The length of your sobriety is an incredible testament to your inner strength. Lifting, cardio, diet, should all seem easy by comparison. Excited to follow this.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

snake said:


> I never found competing in PL or BBing even remotely enjoyable and truthfully, it can take the fun out of lifting for me. Knowing you, you can't go into one to just say "I did it". That's for a young entry level guy/gal to do. You're more advanced and with that comes the self imposed pressure of placing and or winning regardless of it being the first one or not.



Well put, you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Really impressive stuff man!  The length of your sobriety is an incredible testament to your inner strength. Lifting, cardio, diet, should all seem easy by comparison. Excited to follow this.



Thank you sir.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm looking forward to following this thread. Also your sobriety is inspiring. Two thumbs up


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2018)

Maijah said:


> I'm looking forward to following this thread. Also your sobriety is inspiring. Two thumbs up



Thanks bro.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 28, 2018)

I've posted a thread about this a while back but I'm going to mention my home gym again because there are some tools that I use that you may not see at most commercial gyms now.  I've spent about 15 years putting everything together.  I have 1500 square feet of gym space and at this time it's full.  The equipment is the stuff that I've used or liked the most of the many gyms I've trained in during the last 35 years.  Stuff I look for when I walk in the door or a commercial gym.

My list of stuff is as follows:

Plates:

30- 45s
8- 100s
6- 35s
16- 25s
12-10s
10- 5s
A bunch of 2.5s and a micro set (1/2, 3,/4 etc)

130 lb power block set
125 lb power block set

2 Texas bars, assorted bars and attachments

Hammer strength chest
Hammer strength incline chest
Hammer strength shoulder
Hammer strength high row
Cybex rotary calf
Life fitness standing calf, 400 lb stack
Seated calf plate loaded
Nautilus nitro dip machine 
Nautilus nitro seated leg curl
Smith machine with high, low and adjustable cables and 200 lb stack
Sissy squat bench
2 flat, incline, decline benches
Plate loaded lying leg curl
Kneeling single leg curl plate loaded
Hoist dual action leg press
Nautilus pullover...old school chain drive
Cybex sust press
Torque half cage squat rack
Cybex hack squat 
Chest supported T bar row narrow and wide grip
Cybex leg extension, 300 lb stack
Matrix lateral shoulder machine
Preacher curl bench
Hyper extension bench
Bodymasters 4 station machine.  Pulldown and low row have 300 lb stacks, the other 2 are 200 lbs
Free motion incline trainer (treadmill super heavy duty, 30 degree incline)
Stairmaster stepmill
Spirit CG800 elliptical
Sun dome 540V stand up tanning bed

A whole bunch of odd and ends, bars, attachments, etc.... 


 I find most of this stuff used and local enough to go fetch it myself.

View attachment 6873

View attachment 6874

View attachment 6875

View attachment 6876

View attachment 6877


----------



## Jada (Nov 28, 2018)

Dude.... that home gym looks official!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 28, 2018)

Oh....I'd love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 28, 2018)

Wow Bricks, what a great setup! That’s my long term goal, bring it all home. Someday!


----------



## Trump (Nov 28, 2018)

Holy Mary mother of god, your home gym is better than pretty much every gym I ever been too. How much for a membership?


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 29, 2018)

And you can watch porn there!


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 29, 2018)

Def jealous of the gym!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 29, 2018)

Will you adopt me? Please.

Im excited for this log and a peek inside how you do things.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 30, 2018)

I train on a 3 day split currently:

Back, rear delts, biceps

Chest, delts, triceps, calves

Legs

I generally go 3 on 1 off, but will do 2 on 1 off to 5 on 1 off depending on my work schedule and days off from work.

I'm at an advantage with work in that I usually work Mon, Tues, Fridays every other week, a half day Wed during this weeks.  That's how I am able to get a daily nap of 2-3 hours in.  This is a big advantage to my training.  Occasionally, and pretty much always right now do to time of year, I work extra days during my weeks off.  That's when I often have to train 2 on 1 off.  Days I do work are usually 12 hour+ days, so I tend not to train on those days.  I don't mind occasionally training till 1 or 2 am, but not consistently.

I'm toward the end of 11 days off with the Thanksgiving holiday, so I have 3 days left on a 5 on 1 off 5 on stretch.  Whatever my on/off schedule is, I stick to the above training split for bodyparts.

Warm up on upper body days is rubber band work with rotators, light dumbell shoulder stuff and arm stuff.  Then warm up sets for first exercise.

Today was chest, delts, triceps, and calves. I'll only list working sets.  I do a lot of warm up sets, at 54 I can't just grip it 'n RIP it anymore.

CHEST

Hammer incline press 5x10x3-4 plates per side, drop set 3.5, 3, 2.5, 2 plates per side 10-15 reps each.  (3.5 denotes 3 plates plus a 25 # plate

Hammer press 4x10x3-4 plates, drop set same as above

Dumbe incline flys 3x10x80

I train calves in between chest sets.  I'll talk about my calf training separately.

DELTS

Hammer shoulder press 3x10x3 plates per side
Cable lateral raises 3x0x90
Dumbell front raise 3x10x50

This is done as a triset.  Hammer, cable laterals, dumbell fronts, repeat.

TRICEPS

Dip machine 4x25x315 (245 lb stack, I hang two 35s on the stack)
Skull crushers 4x12x100,110,120,120 (curl bar used)
Pushdowns 4x12x110,130, 150, last set drop set 150, 130, 110, 90

This is also done as a tri set.  

All of my training stays pretty much the same for a long time with respect to exercises, order of doing them, etc.  I push to progress on weight, sets, reps to keep progressive overload.  Little increases are big progress at this point.  I focus on working the muscle, not the weight.  

That's today's training, I won't include diet as I have 2-3 more meals to go today.  Calf training will be covered later.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 30, 2018)

View attachment 6890


For the guys who go to a public gym, keep one of these in your gym bag.  A big ass Phillips screwdriver is perfect for hanging extra weight on a stack or for use as a safety pin under the seat of the Hammer type machines.  I know of a pro's wife who did not have said safety pin in on a shoulder press, the seat dropped and she tore both quads.  

You can also use it to stab that annoying guy curling in the squat rack.

View attachment 6891


----------



## ccpro (Nov 30, 2018)

Great post Bricks, I can identify with alot of what you mentioned. You're getting this trainwreck motivated!  Off and on and and alot in between has been my regimen for 30 years.  I'll be 50 in February and would love a fresh start.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 30, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I train on a 3 day split currently:
> 
> Back, rear delts, biceps
> 
> ...



Excellent write up man.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 30, 2018)

ccpro said:


> Great post Bricks, I can identify with alot of what you mentioned. You're getting this trainwreck motivated!  Off and on and and alot in between has been my regimen for 30 years.  I'll be 50 in February and would love a fresh start.



Thanks brother, stay motivated! Consistency, tenacity, and patience.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 30, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Excellent write up man.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Sil.


----------



## snake (Nov 30, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 6873



Bro, what are you watching in the gym? That don't look like porn.

BTW, I don't see the heaters!


----------



## bigdog (Nov 30, 2018)

awesome post Bricks! bad ass gym too!


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 1, 2018)

Love a good gym hack.
Except i live on the same block as my gym and dont need a gym bag.

Would look weird to walk in with just a screw driver...


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 1, 2018)

Today was legs.  Warm up for legs consists of super setting extensions with kneeling single leg curls.  For this I start extensions at 50 and run the stack by 20 lbs jumps to 190 (stack goes to 300). In between I do kneeling single leg curls starting at 35 lbs up to my starting working weight, about 95 lbs.  Then I hit legs.

Squats

10x225
6x315
6x365
6x405
6x430
2x6x455

This is superset with kneeling single leg curls

10x95
10x100
10x105
2x10x110
2x10x115

View attachment 6894


Next I do what I like to call mthrfkrs.  Hands down the best, thus most hated, piece of leg equipment I've ever used, I bought this actually for my wife. Turns out I use it more, and this thing is incredible.

View attachment 6895


HOIST DUAL ACTION LEG PRESS 

12x400
12x500
12x550
12x600
12c600

This also uses your body weight, as the whole unit moves.  I do these with the shoulder ps cranked all the way down, butthole to platform.  You can not get the wraps off fast enough at the end.

Superset with stiff leg deads 

10x35
10x160
10x185
2x10x205

Next is a tri set of hack squats, seated leg curls, and extensions

Hacks 10x3 plates per side, 10x3 plates +25 per side, 10x 4 plates per side

Seated leg curls 15x155, 15x70, 15x185

Extensions 20x150, 20x170, 20x190 then drop by 20 lbs each drop set down to 90

Then I decided I had enough fun for one day.

Apologies for sideways pictures.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 1, 2018)

Damn Bricks, hell of a leg day!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 2, 2018)

Unscheduled day off today.  Sometimes need  day of rest.  Listen to your body.  Just chillin with my minions, Jaba and Yoda.
View attachment 6899

View attachment 6900


----------



## Jin (Dec 2, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Unscheduled day off today.  Sometimes need  day of rest.  Listen to your body.  Just chillin with my minions, Jaba and Yoda.
> View attachment 6899



The resemblance is striking. 

Love Frenchies.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> The resemblance is striking.
> 
> Love Frenchies.



Haha, yeah I have heard that before.  3/4 frenchie, 1/4 pug, 100% fart and burp


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 2, 2018)

No joke....If we lived in the same town I pay monthly dues and offer to pick up your dog’s sh&t to work out in your gym.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice thread you got going here, buddy. Mixing it up nicely. When does the shoveling snow pics come?


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 2, 2018)

Love the mutts man!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 2, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> No joke....If we lived in the same town I pay monthly dues and offer to pick up your dog’s sh&t to work out in your gym.



Haha, thanks man, that got me laughing.  My wife takes care of the dogshit, she'll be send you real estate listings.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 2, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Nice thread you got going here, buddy. Mixing it up nicely. When does the shoveling snow pics come?



Thanks buddy.  Hasn't snowed yet in the valleys here.  Forecast is for middle of the month.  Probably get some big dumps in Jan and Feb.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 2, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Love the mutts man!



They're characters.  I also have a weiner dog/border collie mix, she's daddy's girl.  Our outdoor dog is our Newfoundland Thor.  He's 12+, and still doing well as long as he gets his tramadol twice a day.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok, yesterday was one of those unscheduled listen to your body rest days.  So today was back, rear delts, biceps, and calves.  I'm in the process of bringing up cardio slowly, which translates to my lazy ass will jump on it hard over the next week or two.

Usual upper body warm up, only "working" sets listed.  Warm up sets are done with same focus and intensity as working sets though, just lighter.  Don't slack off doing warmups fellas.  You can injure yourself with light weight just as easily as with heavy weight.

BACK

Wide grip chest supported T bar rows
10x6 plates
3x10x6 plates + 30 lbs
Drop set 10x6 plates, 12x 5 +25, 12x5 plates

Superset with 

Hammer high rows
10x5 plates
3x10 x 5 plates +30 #
Drop set 10x 5 plates, 12x4 plates +25#, 15x4 plates


Tri set as follows:

Wide pull downs 10x255, 10x 265, 10x 275
Chest sup. Tbar rows narrow neutral grip 10x 5 plates, 2x10x5 plates +25 #
Nautilus pullovers 3x10x285

REAR DELTS And TRAPS

Tri set as follows:

Barbell shrugs 12x405, 12x430, 3x12x455
Standing cable rear delts 10x200, 10x 235, 3x10x270
Behind back upright rows 10x135, 10x185, 3x10x205

Cable rear delts are done single, standing upright, pulling cable across the chest.  Hope that makes sense.  It's a multi pulley cable so who know what the weight really is.  

Behind back upright rows on the Smith machine, so I don't fkn fall over.  Not to be confused with behind the back shrugs.  These absolutely fry my traps and middle back

BICEPS

Giant set x 3.

Standing dumbell curls 3x10x50
Single cable curls 3x10x60
Barbell curls 3x10x65. Yes very light
Hammer curls 3x10x30

I go through biceps once, hit calves, then repeat the process for total of 3 times.


I have tomorrow and probably Tues off from training, so I'll talk about calf training then.  

Stay safe.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 3, 2018)

Bricks, how long was yesterdays workout?


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 3, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Bricks, how long was yesterdays workout?



so long that he took an intra workout nap


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 3, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Bricks, how long was yesterdays workout?



Gym time is 3 hours usually, more with cardio.  I don't screw around between sets either.  For example, in between the tri sets for back I do my warm up sets for barbell shrugs.  Always doing something.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 3, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> so long that he took an intra workout nap



That's funny bro.  Also had a pizza break.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 4, 2018)

View attachment 6913


5 days ago, 268 lbs.

Day off from training yesterday and today due to long work days.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 4, 2018)

Lookin swoll and huuuuggge brotha.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 4, 2018)

Is he man or is he beast?!


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 4, 2018)

He is a manbeast!  That gym tho!  Wow


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 4, 2018)

Bricks big fukr


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 5, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 6913
> 
> 
> 5 days ago, 268 lbs.
> ...



Damn big dude!


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 5, 2018)

Damn Bricks, big dude!


----------



## Elivo (Dec 5, 2018)

Good stuff bricks! I may “borrow” some of your workouts......with a tad less weight involved


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 6, 2018)

Well, well,  it's after midnight so these cals count for the new day.  You see what I did there?

Chest, delts, triceps, and calves tonight.  Same as last workout except superset incline flys 4x10x80 with hammer chest.  Upped the weight a little on chest and delts.

Cardio 30 minutes 12-15 degree incline @ 3.6 mph

Pretty close to 4K cals with P 350, carbs 400, and fats 80.

Pro tip: missionary position is not really a good idea following chest and tricep work unless debilitating tricep cramps are desired.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 6, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Well, well,  it's after midnight so these cals count for the new day.  You see what I did there?
> 
> Chest, delts, triceps, and calves tonight.  Same as last workout except superset incline flys 4x10x80 with hammer chest.  Upped the weight a little on chest and delts.
> 
> ...


Good shit Bricks.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 8, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Well, well,  it's after midnight so these cals count for the new day.  You see what I did there?.



I count them the same way. It’s how I justify 1,000 cal mid night snacks.


----------



## Trump (Dec 8, 2018)

3 hour work out??? Jesus I need to up my game



BRICKS said:


> Gym time is 3 hours usually, more with cardio.  I don't screw around between sets either.  For example, in between the tri sets for back I do my warm up sets for barbell shrugs.  Always doing something.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 8, 2018)

Trump said:


> 3 hour work out??? Jesus I need to up my game



yea but bricks takes like 7 naps/day and eats 4 small children for breakfast


----------



## Elivo (Dec 8, 2018)

So I did your 3, 2.5 , 2, 1.5 drop set on the hammer decline today, all I’m gona say is piss on you bricks lol


----------



## The Tater (Dec 8, 2018)

You are killing it! I can’t hang for more than an hour in the gym. Keep it up!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 8, 2018)

Elivo said:


> So I did your 3, 2.5 , 2, 1.5 drop set on the hammer decline today, all I’m gona say is piss on you bricks lol



Seriously, those drop sets is where your time doing cardio pays dividends.  Props for giving it a go.  Done right they suck.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 8, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Seriously, those drop sets is where your time doing cardio pays dividends.  Props for giving it a go.  Done right they suck.



Oh i will probably end up using them again on the second chest day for the week....damn it


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 8, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Oh i will probably end up using them again on the second chest day for the week....damn it



Do it......


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 8, 2018)

So Thursday was legs day.  Every other legs day is going to be squatless, focused on the hoist leg press and hacks for quads, the usual for hamstrings.  I'm finding I can go harder on squats on squat days and my knee joints don't get quite as pissed.  Honestly that dual action leg press is the more than enough to blast quads.

Today was back, rear delts, biceps and cardio.  Some extra gastroc work for calves.

Upped working weight on all back exercises 5 lbs today.  Last back day also upped it 5 pounds.  Excellent training.  

Post training meal big bowl of pilmeni, pint of halo top ice cream, and a scoop each of whey/casein.  

Nap time, Gibs.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 8, 2018)

I think I may envy your naps more than anything


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 9, 2018)

BRICKS needs a new name, The Napper!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 9, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> BRICKS needs a new name, The Napper!



Naps are grow time.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 12, 2018)

Been a few days.  Legs day today. Been having some issues with pisses off knee joints and have alleviated this with going to squats every other leg day.  Focussing more on the Hoist dual action leg press, aka mthrfkr.  So today was as follows, kept the squat weight at 405.  The pissed knee seem to really show up when I do sets in the 455 to 500 lb range.

Warm up

Squats. 
10x225, 6x315, 6x365, 4x6x405
Superset with kneeling single leg curls
10x95, 10x100, 10x105, 4x10x110

Hoist leg press
12x400, 12x500, 12x550, 2x12x600
Superset with stiff leg deads
10x135, 10x160, 10x185, 2x10x205

Triset with hack squats, seated leg curls, extensions

Hack squats were drop sets.  0.5 plate is a 25 lb plate

Hacks (plates per side)
10x2 plates, 10 each 2.5, 2.0, 10 each 3.5,3.0,2.5,2.0
Seated leg curl 15x155, 15x170, 15x185
Extensions 20x130, 20x150, 20x170,150,130,110,90

Knees felt good after, quads and hams have been telling my brain I'm a big dickhead for the last few hours


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 12, 2018)

So started fasting cardio today.  Wish I could say it was uneventful, but it wasn't.  Did 10 minutes on the stepmill at 60 to warm up, then started sprints.  Sprints on the stepmill are 30-60 seconds at full speed (162 steps per minute) followed by 30-60 seconds rest.  Repeat, over and over.  Well, second sprint the drive on the stepmill snapped and I was free spooling at full speed.  Tried to get purchase with my feet on the sides, gave up and let it dump me when I tweaked my lower abs down by the pubic bone.  Finished my cardio with 60 minutes on the treadmill, 15-30 degrees at 3.6 mph.

Pretty sure I didn't tear anything seriously, just a muscle strain.  And I need to get a guy out to fix the stepmill.


Back, rear delts, and biceps tonight.

This serves to illustrate the point that cardio is not good for you and should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 13, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Naps are grow time.


For sure!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 17, 2018)

So this post disappeared over the weekend, I imagine it was lost in the update somehow.  

Training and diet going as planned.  All my food prep is done by Mrs. BRICKS.   She spends a lot of time in the kitchen and about 20 hours a week in the gym.  She works harder than most guys I know.  51 years old, 5' 130 lbs.  Training 5-6 years, never used any PEDS.
View attachment 7010

View attachment 7011


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 17, 2018)

Yeah, I think my response to it got lost in the update too.

She puts in a lot of hard work and it shows. It’s great to have a partner who shares your passion. Glad you have each other to lean on. Good for you both.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 17, 2018)

Wifes got banging body bro and very pretty aswell! Lucky man


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 22, 2018)

View attachment 7041


Chest, shoulders, tris, calves today.  Shot from today.

Recomp going as planned, weighing in between 265-270 lbs and getting visibly leaner.  And the leaner I get the better I feel overall.


----------



## stanley (Dec 22, 2018)

bricks said:


> View attachment 7041
> 
> 
> chest, shoulders, tris, calves today.  Shot from today.
> ...



oh yes!.....


----------



## Jin (Dec 23, 2018)

Upper pec development is tremendous!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 23, 2018)

You and Mrs.Bricks looks awesome! Going to look great during the Holidays!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> Upper pec development is tremendous!



Thanks Jin.  That was an area, in fact chest in general, that was always a weak area for me.  I always do incline work first, and always the bulk of my chest training is incline work.  Years of work to bring that chest up.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 23, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> You and Mrs.Bricks looks awesome! Going to look great during the Holidays!



Thanks Grizzly.  Hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 23, 2018)

Looking great Bricks!


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 3, 2019)

Update, been awhile.  Training and diet per usual.  Keeping carbs at 400, protein at 320-250, and fats at 100.  Dropped another notch on the weight belt today.  That puts me at the same place that I was at the end of last recomp last May, but 15 pound heavier.  So far so good.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 5, 2019)

Big fuker!

I blame you for the pain i feel doing those damn drop sets by the way!


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 5, 2019)

Elivo said:


> Big fuker!
> 
> I blame you for the pain i feel doing those damn drop sets by the way!



Once those get boring for you then add in a new twist. Do the drop sets then continue and reverse it and go back up, as many reps as you can get.  

Disclaimer: I borrowed that from Hurt.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 6, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Once those get boring for you then add in a new twist. Do the drop sets then continue and reverse it and go back up, as many reps as you can get.
> 
> Disclaimer: I borrowed that from Hurt.



That just sounds sadistic, damn it ill probably end up doing that at some point


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 6, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Once those get boring for you then add in a new twist. Do the drop sets then continue and reverse it and go back up, as many reps as you can get.
> 
> Disclaimer: I borrowed that from Hurt.



Then reverse it  and go back down. Hell of a pump.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 6, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Then reverse it  and go back down. Hell of a pump.



Actually did that today to finish up Hammer incline chest and again to finish up Hammer chest.  Fkn ouch.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 10, 2019)

Update:

Got my new medium sized belt, fits nice 3 holes in.  Still at 265 lbs.

Here's pretty much the duly routine when I'm not working.

AM up, shower eat (anywhere between 0400 and 0700)

Oatmeal  cup measured uncooked. 1 tablespoon brown sugar.  3 whole eggs and a cup of egg whites scrambled.

Pre workout:  NO explode

Training, about 3 hours in the gym.

10 units insulin with 100-120 grms carb shake with and extra scoop of whey.  Using ON Pro Gainer for this, as well as ON Gold Standard Whey Protein.  Todays shake was 115 grms carbs and 85 grms protein 

An hour later 1 1/2 cups (measured cooked) white rice and 8-12 oz turkey breast

2-3 hour nap

Large bowl of pelmini.  Love this stuff.  It's basically Russian version of ravioli with chicken or beef inside.

Food for the rest of the day is:

Burrito.  One large flour tortilla, 1 cup lean ground turkey, little bit of cheese and some bbq sauce 

One pint of Halo Top ice cream

Protein shake, 1 scoop whey,  scoop casein

Also metamucil 2 times a day, gummy vitamins, my atenalol, synthroid, fish oil, and omeprazole.

That's pretty much every training days routine.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 28, 2019)

Update.  Tightened up the new medium size weight belt yet another notch.  Still weighing in at 265 lbs.  Probably gonna have to reverse course and go slight surplus before April.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 13, 2019)

View attachment 7380

View attachment 7381

View attachment 7382


First of all I know...Bricks FFS clean the squat mirror.

10 weeks into 20 week recomp, holding at 265#. Sitting right at about 10% by guestimation.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 13, 2019)

In for the current numbers on the Mrs bricks. 

Oh you look good too.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 13, 2019)

#TheMatrix said:


> In for the current numbers on the Mrs bricks.
> 
> Oh you look good too.



5' 126-128 lbs, better abs than 95% of the board.

And thank you.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 13, 2019)

Damn Bricks, you are looking swole!


----------



## Dr.who (Feb 14, 2019)

I can help you get massive.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 14, 2019)

Hell yeah bricks lookin good, just giving me the motivation to go hard and know it can be done. thanks.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 14, 2019)

Looking strong, Mate. Well done.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 14, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Damn Bricks, you are looking swole!



Thanks Tater


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 14, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Hell yeah bricks lookin good, just giving me the motivation to go hard and know it can be done. thanks.



Consistency.  Just keep at it, day after day.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 14, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Looking strong, Mate. Well done.



Thanks brother.  Cheers.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 14, 2019)

Bricks over her lookin solid as a brick. Always inspirational man.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 14, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 7380
> 
> View attachment 7381
> 
> ...



Amazing work my friend!!


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks fellas.  Getting to the point where I'm kinda looking forward to unleashing the beast at the food trough.  10 more weeks to go on this.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 21, 2019)

View attachment 7415

View attachment 7416


Couple back shots from today.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 21, 2019)

Looking great brother!


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2019)

Good lord.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 21, 2019)

Dayyyyum son


----------



## Seeker (Feb 21, 2019)

Big boy! Great work man. Would you like some of your UG brothers to send you pics to post on your wall?  I see Franco & Arnold over your right shoulder.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 21, 2019)

Youre an inspiration bricks


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 7415
> 
> View attachment 7416
> 
> ...



****in awesome job!

If you want honest criticism: work on that long head of your triceps so you can have perfectly round, full triceps. If you're wondering what I mean, look at the first pic and your right tricep. Long head needs just a little more size and you'll have poppin triceps!

Traps need a hair bit more size.

But hey, you're training, Im probably stating the obvious lol KEEP KILLIN IT!!


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> ****in awesome job!
> 
> If you want honest criticism: work on that long head of your triceps so you can have perfectly round, full triceps. If you're wondering what I mean, look at the first pic and your right tricep. Long head needs just a little more size and you'll have poppin triceps!
> 
> ...



LOL....ooook buddy, I'll get right on that.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> LOL....ooook buddy, I'll get right on that.



Like I said, i realized I was stating shit that won't matter since you're training to do all that already. Me es stupido lol

The main point is you're beastly and lookin great


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 21, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> LOL....ooook buddy, I'll get right on that.



Yeh bricks ya slacker! And get on them wrist curls already! I want a report on my desk by 0700


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Yeh bricks ya slacker! And get on them wrist curls already! I want a report on my desk by 0700



My intent and point was nothing about slacking.

Almost none of the people I've come across even think to focus on the individual heads of the tricep.

The long head is the visible part of a back double bi pose, so it's vital to do an exercise that focuses more on the long head.

My post was praise and a reminder of the long head's presence in a back double bi


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> My intent and point was nothing about slacking.
> 
> Almost none of the people I've come across even think to focus on the individual heads of the tricep.
> 
> ...



Its just some light teasing bro.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Its juat some light teasing bro.



WOOSH im an idiot that had your post go over my head lol


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 21, 2019)

Crikey Bricks!  You must be eating a mule deer a day up in those hills!!


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> My intent and point was nothing about slacking.
> 
> Almost none of the people I've come across even think to focus on the individual heads of the tricep.
> 
> ...



Maybe you can post a current picture so we can see exactly what you're referring to....


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 22, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Maybe you can post a current picture so we can see exactly what you're referring to....



Theres one in that triceps thread; I can't remember if the back of my tricep is visible, i think it is


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 22, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 7415
> 
> View attachment 7416
> 
> ...


Like a pitbull!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 22, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Thanks Grizzly.  Hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday season.


Thanks Bricks, just now seeing this. It's been a while since this thread popped up for me. Still looking good!


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 4, 2019)

Update:

264 lbs, I'll be dropping test back to 200/week this month to drop water and have that off for about 3 weeks prior to vacation.  Still at 4000 cal/day, and cardio will now be 30-60 minutes/day.  Should come in right where I want to.  So far everything like clock work, vascular as fk right now.


----------



## Dr.who (Mar 4, 2019)

BRICKS your one big MASSIVE LEAN MOFO! 

THE BEAR IN YOUR AVI LOOKS JUST LIKE YOu


----------



## Hurt (Mar 4, 2019)

Keep killing it big brother!


----------



## The Tater (Mar 4, 2019)

You da man, Brick! Thick AF


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 8, 2019)

View attachment 7527


Still 265#, 7 weeks left before vacation. Will be working on dropping a little more BF and taking off the water.  Right on schedule so far.


----------



## snake (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice job Bricks, coming together! I didn't know you liked winter so much? Misread ya on all that snow plowing.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 8, 2019)

snake said:


> Nice job Bricks, coming together! I didn't know you liked winter so much? Miss read ya on all that snow plowing.



My photo app has limited stuff.  It was either that or the "kiss me" sticker.  No fkn way with this crew.....


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2019)

nice work, buddy. Looking good.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 8, 2019)

Damn Bricks.  Looking good.  That snowman is a little fluffy tho.  You could have used a snow flake.  :32 (17):


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Good work Bricks


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 8, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> My photo app has limited stuff.  It was either that or the "kiss me" sticker.  No fkn way with this crew.....



I usually put a  purple eggplant


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 28, 2019)

View attachment 7726

View attachment 7727

View attachment 7728

View attachment 7729


Update and closing this log.  Finished cut/decomp cycle at 260 lbs.  Best conditioning to date, especially lower extremity vascularity and definition.  Best guess is high single digit BF. Currently on vacation in the Caribbean.  Grace Bay beach has been rated best beach in the world 4 years straight.  I'd have to agree from my vantage point.


----------



## Trump (Apr 28, 2019)

That’s my ultimate long term goal to be at that weight and low body fat. Amazing stuff, and thanks for the last pic that beach looks beautiful


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 28, 2019)

Trump said:


> That’s my ultimate long term goal to be at that weight and low body fat. Amazing stuff, and thanks for the last pic that beach looks beautiful



Thanks brother.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 28, 2019)

Looking good brutha. Enjoy the vaca!


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 28, 2019)

Great update! Looking good, bro! Enjoy that vacation and those views!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 28, 2019)

Looking monster as always Bricks! Good f'n job!


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks to all, so far been awesome vacation.  Water is about 80 degrees and like glass.  Food excellent.  6 months of calorie deficit destroyed in 2 travel days and one day at the resort.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 28, 2019)

My mind can’t even fathom getting to that size. Always impressive.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 28, 2019)

Looking good, BRICKS!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 29, 2019)

Great job, not bad.

Enjoy getting some rest!


----------



## Long (Apr 29, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 7726
> 
> View attachment 7727
> 
> ...



Your medial deltoid is absolutely ridiculous! Awesome man!


----------



## snake (Apr 29, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Great job, not bad.
> 
> Enjoy getting some rest!



Really? Not bad? If that's not bad, I fall under the "Looks like shit" category


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 29, 2019)

snake said:


> Really? Not bad? If that's not bad, I fall under the "Looks like shit" category


If you look like shit I must look like someone from my 600lb life


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 29, 2019)

snake said:


> Really? Not bad? If that's not bad, I fall under the "Looks like shit" category



i thought it, you said it :32 (17):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 30, 2019)

I look like a bag of smashed assholes if that’s not bad


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 30, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I look like a bag of smashed assholes if that’s not bad


There’s some fine assholes out there, so maybe not bad.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 1, 2019)

Hell I'm just old lol


----------



## Viduus (May 1, 2019)

Now Jin’s comment has me wondering... what’s the magic to your shoulder routine?


----------



## BRICKS (May 1, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Now Jin’s comment has me wondering... what’s the magic to your shoulder routine?



Hammer strength shoulder press (plate loaded)
Cable laterals
Dumbell front raises

Done as a tri set, 2 warm up set and 3 working sets.

Lots of incline work on chest day.


----------

